# Some African shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Took some photo's of my stocking so far, what you think:

My Lwanda(have pair, 14 more coming)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

forgot to show my ruby red:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pics, Marty! :fun: (Now I'm gonna have to take some new pics of mine! :mrgreen: )


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, theyre beautiful! well done!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx guys, i am thinking of going ahead and getting canon just love them pics where so clear u can even make out a cichlids teeth!

Malawi4me, i look forward to them!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Ummm - are you keeping all those peacocks in one tank or a bunch?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

they were temp. in one tank while i was moving my tanks to folks basement, as they all are males to my breeding groups. But now are back in their own tanks, all 15 of them  *tanks*


----------

